# WSCAD Megaversion 4.0 zu verkaufen voll Updatefähig



## ART-Michael (16 März 2004)

Verkaufe WSCAD 4.0 Megaversion voll Updatefähig auf Verion 4.4
Preis 900 Euro


----------



## ralfm (21 März 2004)

*voll...*

...updatefähig?

sowas wäre interessant. Paraleler Dongle?

Grüße
ralfm


----------

